# Aurelia's Pen Bases!!



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone who shows know that the lovely Aurelia makes pen bases!

These are the perfect size for single show pens, although i'm sure she can make double pen sized ones too! 

They are available in thick or thinner thicknesses, so you have one for summer & winter and they are all waterproof and a lovely wipe clean smooth, shiny soft plastic. Each ones comes with a fully washable cotton cover which is very easy to pop on and off as required.

I really think these are so much better than blankets and vetbed and i'm delighted with mine.

Thankyou Aurelia!! 

Oh and her carrier pillows are just delicious too!! My cats didn't want to come out of their carriers, and the vets commented on how lovely they are!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol:

I'm really pleased that you agreed to be my guinea pig for these. It was hard work getting the size just right I can tell you! But so worth it when I came to read this 

Thanks Alison :001_wub:

P.S Did you tell your vet where you can get him one or two? :lol:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

can the whole thing be washed?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The actual mat is water proof hun, it only needs a wipe clean. The white cotton slip that goes on it is 100% washable


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

They are designed like pillows, just the cover is washed. 

Velcro all along one end holds the cover on perfectly.

I used them at my last show for my 2 girls are i was so impressed with how easy they are to pack up, how nice they look in the pens, and how easy they are to care for.

I would recommend to anyone. 

p.s.

I'm not related to Aurelia, honest


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Bless ya! It's always nice to get good feedback


----------

